# How do you choose?



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey ladies..

Help!!!

How on earth do I decide which clinic I want to cycle with abroad? I am only doing OE, I have low AMH, and low reserves.. I’m trying for no2 with a new partner. 

I’ve contacted 5.. so far I think I’ve narrowed it down to Serum and Dogus..

They have been the best at responding .. their results are relatively good for my set of circumstances..

Any questions that I have to make sure I’ve covered.. any other clinics you’d suggest I approach?

Thanks loads xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I had a few friends who cycled with my clinic, and had success with them. So, the choice was almost obvious. In my opinion one of the important criteria is clinic's success rates, particularly for ladies of your age. I asked my clinic to provide me with this information, and explained how they calculate their success rates. Good luck with your cycling xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I personally went for the one that I was most drawn to , we spoke to several via a fertility show and the one that stood out was Newlife in Greece , we now have twin boys thanks to them so couldn’t be happier. 

Definatly read online reviews and ask around , a lot of people who were using the same clinic as me had moved over from serum or team miracle with no success but gone on to have success , but it always depends on the person nor eve try one will have the same success.


----------

